# I hate messy bags in my sealer!!!



## Catol (Dec 10, 2022)

I hate messy bags in my sealer so I came up with this idea. Using a gallon plastic vinegar for large bags and a 2-liter soda bottle for small bags. See Pics. Nice clean seal! gallon bottle for large bags and a 2-liter soda bottle for small bags. See Pics.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 10, 2022)

Good idea!  I use One Of These  - to help with the process...and it folds up for storage.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 10, 2022)

The best way to deal with messy packaging is a chamber vaccuum sealer.  Pricey, but effective.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 10, 2022)

Silversage said:


> The best way to deal with messy packaging is a chamber vaccuum sealer.  Pricey, but effective.



Pricey, and they take up a lot of space. I'd love to have one, but I don't know where I would put it. 

CD


----------



## Silversage (Dec 10, 2022)

caseydog said:


> Pricey, and they take up a lot of space. I'd love to have one, but I don't know where I would put it.
> 
> CD


Agreed.  I'd love to have one, but I just don't have anyplace to fit it.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Dec 11, 2022)

That is great idea. I vac seal all our chickens after processing. I am always trying to clean it up so it seals.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey Farmer Jon, good to see you! 
Yep, I agree, if you don't get that edge clean, it ain't gonna seal good.


----------

